# Audi Canada Announces Price for 2007 Audi Q7 quattro SUV



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

MONTREAL, CANADA - With the Canadian premier of the 2007 Audi Q7 performance SUV at the Montreal International Autoshow, Audi announced official pricing for the Audi Q7 4.2 quattro model starting at an MSRP of $68,900 (not including $700 destination charge). The 2007 Audi Q7 marks a new development in the sport utility vehicle segment by ingeniously combining sporty driving dynamics, versatility, sophisticated technology and the luxury of a premium-class vehicle.
"The Audi Q7 brings together the core elements of our brand in a premium SUV: contemporary design with materials of the highest quality, innovative technology, incredible performance, and cutting-edge safety," says Diego Ramos, Executive Vice President in charge of Audi Canada. "The Q7 will stand out in its segment with an unparalleled combination of luxury and capability."
The 2007 Audi Q7 performance SUV featuring the 4.2-liter V8 FSI will begin arriving at Audi dealerships in June 2006. Fuel Straight Injection (FSI) technology was pioneered on the R8 race car and is now being applied to Audi engines to deliver more power and greater fuel efficiency. A 3.6-liter V6 version of the Audi Q7 will follow in the fall at an approximate price of $55,000.
The Audi Q7 4.2 quattro produces 350 horsepower. A six-speed Tiptronic automatic transmission and the latest generation of quattro all-wheel drive confidently sends the power to the ground. Power delivery is now split 42:58 front to rear under normal driving conditions, adding to the dynamic handling capabilities of the Q7. As with all Audi models, the 2007 Q7 4.2 quattro has no shortage of standard luxury features. Such items as automatic Adaptive Bi-Xenon headlights, seven-passenger seating covered in leather seating surfaces, power tailgate, Audi's intuitive MMI system, automatic dual-zone climate control, 18-inch alloy wheels, 5,500 pound towing capacity, cruise control, and keyless entry are only the beginning of the impressive list of standard features.
The Audi Q7 4.2 quattro has an extensive list of luxurious and technologically advanced options as well. A $3,250 technology package consists of a rearview camera with rear acoustic parking system, Audi side assist that monitors the vehicles blind spots, Advanced key keyless entry and vehicle start system, and voice control. Stand alone options on the Q7 4.2 quattro include 3-panel Panorama sunroof, 19 or 20-inch alloy wheels, 4-zone automatic climate control including rear control panel, upgraded 6,600 pound towing capacity, satellite radio, and DVD navigation. Sold order options include, adaptive air suspension, Audi's latest generation of adaptive cruise control (delayed introduction) and Audi side assist.
The Q7 4.2 quattro has the standard plethora of safety equipment that you will find across the entire Audi model line up. Dual front and front side airbags, Sideguard curtain airbags that protect occupants in all three rows, anti-lock disc brakes at all four corners, Electronic Stability Program with roll-over sensing capability, and pre-tensioning three-point seatbelts for all seven passengers are all standard. Rear side airbags are optional.
The all-new Audi Q7, the performance SUV from the creator of quattro, arrives at dealerships in mid-2006. For more information about Audi products, corporate news and Audi's 100+ year history, visit http://www.audicanada.ca.


----------

